# New Tau Release : Out of Stock due to Huge Demand



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Due to the huge demand for the new Tau stuff, it seems that its out of stock even before its released! 


Via Faeit212:




> Tau Release: Due to Extreme Demand, Out of Stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit: In other words, due to the demand, get yourself to your local stores early to pick up your Tau if you don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well its a pain in the arse in some ways that they mis-judged demand, but its good in others that the Tau have this level of support for the new range and codex, Ok some people will have to wait a little longer than expected but on the plus side it might give GW a little more confidence that Xenos armies can sell in large numbers if they give them quality updates in a timely fashion and some kick ass models.

just noticed there is also an announcement about the Europe stock levels on the GW website.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...e.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Was talking to the store owner of my FLGS and he was saying that of the Finecast stuff he can have 2 models total. Stores lower on the priority list aren't getting any this weekend.

Here in the US though there is plenty of plastic it seems and he's getting everything he ordered of that.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

This settles my indecisiveness about two armies for the challenge. :laugh:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

My FLGS said he had full stock of anything plastic, and was allocated Finecast.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

My Local GW store just posted on their facebook that even they are getting limited numbers of stock, only 2 of each finecast piece and max 5 on the boxed sets. 

If even GW stores aren't getting the stock it shows you how massively they've underestimated things and made a monumental cock up of this.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> My Local GW store just posted on their facebook that even they are getting limited numbers of stock, only 2 of each finecast piece and max 5 on the boxed sets.


Just checked mine. Nothing on there.... :no:


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Old outdated armies sell really well when updated? Wow GW. Now get the Templars done fucking morons.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> My Local GW store just posted on their facebook that even they are getting limited numbers of stock, only 2 of each finecast piece and max 5 on the boxed sets.
> 
> If even GW stores aren't getting the stock it shows you how massively they've underestimated things and made a monumental cock up of this.


Depends on how bad they underestimated. We don't know how many pre-orders were made compared to how much stock they had.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I've waited about 3 years for new Tau models (and that's 4 years less than a lot of folks...) - I'm sure I can wait another couple of weeks. Only bugger is that it means my codex probably wont be posted until everything comes in.

Wayland have a bit on their homepage saying they hope to receive stock for their orders on the 15th.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

This is making me very glad I had a voucher for my birthday, and ordered the codex off the main site last week to be delivered to store.....


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> If even GW stores aren't getting the stock it shows you how massively they've underestimated things and made a monumental cock up of this.


these things are hard to anticipate for most companies, 
fantasy flight have people still waiting for xwings and tie fighters from their first wave releases 
and on a bigger scale look at nintendo, sony and microsoft around a console release, it's generally a car crash, well except for the wii u anyway.

The fact they are saying orders won't get fulfilled until the following monday (2 days!) shows it's a storm in an egg cup


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

They say 'At earliest' though... which means many people who pre-ordered for the release day may not get their stuff for a week or more... And that's from GW's own site.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

For those fortunate enough to get their mits on the new stuff, remember, Tau sprue database drive is this month :security:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

No, it's not a storm in an egg cup. Gamers are fickle and unpredictable beasts. Not filling their addiction orders when they expect it is bad for your rep. GW probably will survive it fine, but I think it is definite that the TAU are selling faster than projected. Perhaps because they have such a generous Ally Matrix.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Not to be a total asshole... But I'll be getting my pathfinders tomorrow....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe if GW relaxed this stupid rumors and pre-orders short time frame thing they have then they would have got an idea of the interest and demand... just an idea.

Great to see there is love out there for the xenos though.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

It's disappointing to see how many people order blind. Filling up post offices with Tau minis before anyone has even given the rules a passing grade. Really unsettling and depressing.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> It's disappointing to see how many people order blind. Filling up post offices with Tau minis before anyone has even given the rules a passing grade. Really unsettling and depressing.


But, impulsive people are money in the bank. Bandwagon is moving and people are jumping on. When Codex Space Marines comes out I'll get the 'dex and see what's what before purchasing begins. Been planning that for a while now.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeez Louise, just been on a few other sites and folks are already complaining about delays, poor dainty wall flowers, drink cement and harden up folks. It ain't all that bad.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Good news for the company, especially in a recession - better they sell out than not at all surely? 

Keep Calm and Buy Tau k:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As for ordering blind without seeing the rules, maybe these people are just model driven? On the other hand, it would be hard for the tau rules to get worse. As for basing you armies on rules. I have 4 defilers. Not the cleverest move in light of the new chaos dex.:headbutt:

Pleased to see the support for the tau though. I probably wont ever buy them, but i look forward to playing against them.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm glad Tau are selling well, hopefully this will get GW to update other old armies as well.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> It's disappointing to see how many people order blind. Filling up post offices with Tau minis before anyone has even given the rules a passing grade. Really unsettling and depressing.


i cant understand why you see people spending money on there armies without seeing a codex as disappointing,unsettling and depressing? 

i could see you being mildly annoyed that they have taken the stock that you wanted, or a tiny bit miffed they havent waited to check how viable a unit is in game before spending there hard earned cash, but to be disappointed,unsettled and depressed about it? feels a little over the top and dramatic, after all most people get into the hobby and and choose and army based on what they see and feel about what they see and the back ground storys that go with that, i doubt many of us have read all codexes cover to cover then created uber army lists, play tested them to find the most powerfull build before making a purchase of an army,that would be unsettling and depressing and a tad disappointing.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i cant understand why you see people spending money on there armies without seeing a codex as disappointing,unsettling and depressing?
> 
> i could see you being mildly annoyed that they have taken the stock that you wanted, or a tiny bit miffed they havent waited to check how viable a unit is in game before spending there hard earned cash, but to be disappointed,unsettled and depressed about it? feels a little over the top and dramatic, after all most people get into the hobby and and choose and army based on what they see and feel about what they see and the back ground storys that go with that, i doubt many of us have read all codexes cover to cover then created uber army lists, play tested them to find the most powerfull build before making a purchase of an army,that would be unsettling and depressing and a tad disappointing.


Well said.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i cant understand why you see people spending money on there armies without seeing a codex as disappointing,unsettling and depressing?
> 
> i could see you being mildly annoyed that they have taken the stock that you wanted, or a tiny bit miffed they havent waited to check how viable a unit is in game before spending there hard earned cash, but to be disappointed,unsettled and depressed about it? feels a little over the top and dramatic, after all most people get into the hobby and and choose and army based on what they see and feel about what they see and the back ground storys that go with that, i doubt many of us have read all codexes cover to cover then created uber army lists, play tested them to find the most powerfull build before making a purchase of an army,that would be unsettling and depressing and a tad disappointing.





jondoe297 said:


> Well said.


 Ditto k:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

People can wait, that isn't a problem.

On the Dakka Dakka threads on this though, there were a few independent FLGS owners who were complaining that they're not getting anything, probably for a couple of weeks, but the local GWs were going to get stock, which would take sales of those who can't wait/impulse buy away from the FLGS to the GW shops. If true, that would piss off the independent stockists even more, especially coming after the new trading rules and the Death from the Skies direct-only thing.

At any rate, it's interesting to see how much demand Tau have, seems a lot of people like anime robots (which would bode well for the Pacific Rim movie). Though it could also be partly due to production issues with the compressed release schedule.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

shaantitus said:


> As for ordering blind without seeing the rules, maybe these people are just model driven?


Or maybe they are just ppl who don't have a tantrum and quit when Codex changes are not to their liking and just buy the minis and play the army because it's cool ?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> But, impulsive people are money in the bank. Bandwagon is moving and people are jumping on. When Codex Space Marines comes out I'll get the 'dex and see what's what before purchasing begins. Been planning that for a while now.


Yes but look at what that kind of mentality has done to the video game industry. The pre-order urchin are systematically destroying gaming. Now it could be our turn soon. Many video game publishers live on false marketing these days, serving up half-truths and bald-faced lies because they know that in the end nobody will hold them accountable. The games are already sold before reviewers play them or reactions come in from the first phalanx of buyers.

GW, knowing what they are capable of, _will_ eventually go down this road too, we know that.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

And the video game industry is smaller then ever...

But we know what to expect - a lot of these preorderers have probably been waiting for the tau for a long time. And, unlike videogames, will be playing them whether or not this not codex is top tier, because they have invested in them and love it. Like others pointed out. It is guaranteed revenue for the hobby - which means more hobbyists, more products, quicker releasers, all benefits.

And as far as I know, this is the only time they have ever been out of stock of a major rerelease recently. And they can't really misinform us - the trailers show vague pictures, a lot of gamers get the WD pics/other rumors ahead of time and it isn't like they leak the rules or anything.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yes but look at what that kind of mentality has done to the video game industry. The pre-order urchin are systematically destroying gaming. Now it could be our turn soon. Many video game publishers live on false marketing these days, serving up half-truths and bald-faced lies because they know that in the end nobody will hold them accountable. The games are already sold before reviewers play them or reactions come in from the first phalanx of buyers.
> 
> GW, knowing what they are capable of, _will_ eventually go down this road too, we know that.


A video game that promises and doesn't deliver is vastly different pre-ordering miniatures.

You can see what your getting with a mini where as a video game is a leap of faith that assumes that the trailer is accurate to the final product.

There is simply no comparison to be drawn between the two.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

DivineEdge said:


> And the video game industry is smaller then ever...
> 
> But we know what to expect - a lot of these preorderers have probably been waiting for the tau for a long time. And, unlike videogames, will be playing them whether or not this not codex is top tier, because they have invested in them and love it. Like others pointed out. It is guaranteed revenue for the hobby - which means more hobbyists, more products, quicker releasers, all benefits.
> 
> And as far as I know, this is the only time they have ever been out of stock of a major rerelease recently. And they can't really misinform us - the trailers show vague pictures, a lot of gamers get the WD pics/other rumors ahead of time and it isn't like they leak the rules or anything.


I'm not saying the rules would have to be 'top tier'. I'm saying, there could be Necron-level fluff in there, we already know old Broadside models are invalidated unless you get extra 60mm bases, how much more of what people already have will be obsoleted? There could be ward-level typos making the first FAQ bigger than the actual rulebook, and leaving the original codex with a bunch of options that you don't really know how to use because of poor wording.

But all of those points are hardly as important as:

GW's R&D time has already dropped considerably over the past year. Especially when it comes to model design. Many new releases have models that look like a rushed toy (Chaos Hellkite, Maulerfiends, those weird close combat obliterators, Dark Angels Land Speeders, Tau Flyers) rather than a high quality miniature product. Sure, these models have grown on many people, their initial disappointments replaced by tolerance, but what if GW's R&D drops even further? They could replace their entire pre-production cycle with just throwing poo at the wall and seeing what sticks. They have like a dozen interns now, each could be tasked with dreaming up some design and they'd have an internal contest to see what is least horrible, and that's what we'll get.

Because people will pre-order things unceremoniously, and GW doesn't have to care much about quality anymore. They've already started to show the signs. It won't take much to throw them over the edge completely. Quick bucks are hard to resist, especially for a publicly traded company.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I'm not saying the rules would have to be 'top tier'. I'm saying, there could be Necron-level fluff in there, we already know old Broadside models are invalidated unless you get extra 60mm bases, how much more of what people already have will be obsoleted? There could be ward-level typos making the first FAQ bigger than the actual rulebook, and leaving the original codex with a bunch of options that you don't really know how to use because of poor wording.
> 
> But all of those points are hardly as important as:
> 
> ...


I think your extrapolating your personal taste about models into signs that aren't there. When GW greenlit those models it meant that everyone involved liked them. Just because your tastes are different doesn't suddenly mean that they're half-assing it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yes but look at what that kind of mentality has done to the video game industry. The pre-order urchin are systematically destroying gaming. Now it could be our turn soon. Many video game publishers live on false marketing these days, serving up half-truths and bald-faced lies because they know that in the end nobody will hold them accountable. The games are already sold before reviewers play them or reactions come in from the first phalanx of buyers.
> 
> GW, knowing what they are capable of, _will_ eventually go down this road too, we know that.


Man you're running around all doom and gloom lately in these threads. I keep expecting a "The End is Nigh" sign to show up too.

GW has done pre-orders for a long time now. I don't know exactly when they started but since I got back into playing on '08 they've had them. I don't see us suddenly going the route of the video game company just because of having a pre-order system. 

Unlike Video Games we're dealing with models. Actual physical things we can see images of, even sprues of, and know what we're getting. There are no game breaking bugs, or always-on DRM that keeps people from logging in going on that ruins our purchases.

And yes, rules could end up being bad, but honestly I think most Tau players are just happy to have a full Wargear section that works properly again and can make do quite well. Tau was a little out of date and the wargear was the biggest issue. And will all the leaked pages I've been seeing I think they're coming out of this update pretty okay.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Zion said:


> And yes, rules could end up being bad, but honestly I think most Tau players are just happy to have a full Wargear section that works properly again and can make do quite well. Tau was a little out of date and the wargear was the biggest issue. And will all the leaked pages I've been seeing I think they're coming out of this update pretty okay.


To be honest, I'd think for anyone who stuck with Tau through 5th edition, there's very little that could end up being worse... 6th made things a little better, but it'll be so good to have something up to date.

As others have said, the comparison to video games just doesn't stack up - we have no way of preordering the models until we have detailed pictures of what they're going to be. We might not know exact rules, but if they're your primary consideration then you're always gonna buy a codex first anyway whether it's a preorder or not. I think the new Tau stuff looks great (even the fliers, despite the whole internet telling me that I'm wrong to like them), it's been a long wait for anything new, so I preordered when I could because I want the models - I'll figure out how to make them work once I have the book, fully in the knowledge that it's unlikely to be the worst set of rules I've ever tried to make my Tau work under.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

And for the record, GW has been offering pre-orders since at least 2nd edition, when I pre ordered the first metal hive tyrant.

Tau popularity in general isn't all that remarkable. By basing one of the new armies on anime-mecha GW was able to tap into a huge amount of marketing identity. 

The appearance that it may be more popular now after time, additional exposure, and new & improved models can't be all that surprising.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

EmbraCraig said:


> As others have said, the comparison to video games just doesn't stack up


It does in terms of R&D. 100% sell-out on pre-orders alone can be incentive to produce more, and produce quicker. This can only be bad for R&D and pre-production. Pre-orders as a concept are there for the convenience of corporations, and only corporations. There is little to no benefit for consumers to pre-order, unless there is actual savings or bonuses involved, which in GW's case, there never are. That is, at the very least, completely irrefutable. The only thing you achieve through pre-ordering is jumping the line. But you can always make better purchase decisions by waiting. Always.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Pre-orders as a concept are there for the convenience of corporations, and only corporations.


In your little world, most likely; I think quite a few people would disagree with you though.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> There is little to no benefit for consumers to pre-order, unless there is actual savings or bonuses involved,


Last I checked, if you pre-order than you are gaurenteed that your order will be in stock for you on release (and for a day or two after that) in the location you pre-ordered from.

That would mean you do not have to go rushing out for a midnight release, or hope that whatever delayed you didn't result in the store running out of stock.

Assuming you put down for the whole amount of a game when pre-ordering, theres always the nice benefit of being to walk into the store on release, pick up your order, and walk out (because its already paid for) with little or no hassle. I never pre-order games because of what extra stuff they are giving; anything extra I get is, as it should be, a bonus.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> which in GW's case, there never are. That is, at the very least, completely irrefutable.


That there is no benefit to pre-ordering from Games Workshop?

Doesn't pre-ordering mean you now have an order in with them and they will be sending that to you on or slightly before release? I do recall, at least for some releases, that pre-orders were shipped out a week before the official release. Thats a rather nice 'bonus', and even if your order gets shipped on release, you don't have to worry about trying to order now and what your looking for not being in stock.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> The only thing you achieve through pre-ordering is jumping the line. But you can always make better purchase decisions by waiting. Always.


Not at all true, pre-ordering is the equivalent of calling in a reservation at a resteraunt. If you want to make sure that you can get a table at a resteraunt that might be good, you do not wait around and then just show up and hope for the best.

Of course, if you would rather always wait then thats your decision but thats not true for the rest of us. But as Magpie and Zion correctly pointed out, your just hurling your opinion as fact; it shouldn't be to long before you rage-quit for a little while.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> It does in terms of R&D. 100% sell-out on pre-orders alone can be incentive to produce more, and produce quicker. This can only be bad for R&D and pre-production. Pre-orders as a concept are there for the convenience of corporations, and only corporations. There is little to no benefit for consumers to pre-order, unless there is actual savings or bonuses involved, which in GW's case, there never are. That is, at the very least, completely irrefutable. The only thing you achieve through pre-ordering is jumping the line. But you can always make better purchase decisions by waiting. Always.


You seem to be sticking to a losing argument here and making comparisons that don't exist between the two industries.

They showed the new Tau models... I ordered £150 quids worth through a couple of sites.

I did this because I want to paint these minis asap.

Because I like the minis.

What is hard to understand about that?

What risk am I taking, that the minis I receive won't actually be the ones they showed me?

[FWIW i'm with you on the video game industry. I'm just saying that the two situations are not analogous]


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I'm not saying the rules would have to be 'top tier'. I'm saying, there could be Necron-level fluff in there, we already know old Broadside models are invalidated unless you get extra 60mm bases, how much more of what people already have will be obsoleted?


What makes old Broadsides obsolete ?

There is nothing anywhere in the rules that stipulate what size base a miniature has to be on. The older models can still be used just fine.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> What makes old Broadsides obsolete ?
> 
> There is nothing anywhere in the rules that stipulate what size base a miniature has to be on. The older models can still be used just fine.


I believe he is referring to the rulebook where it states that models must be fielded on the base they were supplied with oe larger if both players agree to it.

However the key point would be "supplied with" and since the old Broadsides came on the smaller bases they may be fielded on said bases. It is the same reason why the old metal Terminators are allowed to be fielded on their 25mm bases they came with at the time.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Stephen_Newman said:


> However the key point would be "supplied with" and since the old Broadsides came on the smaller bases they may be fielded on said bases. It is the same reason why the old metal Terminators are allowed to be fielded on their 25mm bases they came with at the time.


This


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone with the old broadsides will tell you that the base size is the least of your worrys,those teeny tiny ankels are the biggest head ache and im sure many tau generals are replacing there broadsides for all plastic and thanking gw for making the new kit.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

My local GW store has just posted up on its FB page that they've already sold out of ALL the new Tau stock... Appart from the flyers.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I can see why they're sold out. I just got ahold of the 'dex and it's fucking insane how cool tau are now. My converted Ethereal is actually useful!



bitsandkits said:


> Anyone with the old broadsides will tell you that the base size is the least of your worrys,those teeny tiny ankels are the biggest head ache and im sure many tau generals are replacing there broadsides for all plastic and thanking gw for making the new kit.


The railguns were always wonky, no matter how much you tried to straighten them.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

If your still waiting for those tau preorders.fear no more look at link below 
http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/tau-restock-and-april-releases.html


----------

